# Redneck Special Forces



## RamistThomist (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## Ivan (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't know about "by Friday", but those boys could do some damage!

[Edited on 9-17-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 17, 2006)

YEEEEHAWWWWW!!!
Now that's what I'm talkin' bout!! That man has got the goods to be the most powerful political force in Iraq.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 17, 2006)

I like #4.
At his foundational, presuppositonal level, that is the outlook of many country folk.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 17, 2006)

hey, Maw - isn't that cousin Bubba?

HEY, CUZ!!!!



-JD


----------



## JOwen (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## rjlynam (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks like one of my neighbors. 

We're probably much safer here than other parts of the country.


----------



## govols (Sep 18, 2006)

Sign me up.

Anyone involved in Dale's death deserves to be taken down.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 18, 2006)

Go get 'em, boys!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2006)

love it!


----------

